# A couple of questions if anyone knows



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

Have a few dumb questions if anyone knows, just bought a 2014 S last week.

Since I mostly drive by myself, I have the door handles set to open only the driver’s handle to keep wear/tear from the others. And I have it set to lock when walking away and exclude home check marked.

But when I walk away, it still locks the door and don’t know why. (I have the Tech Package)

And when I do have people with me, is the only way to unlock all the doors is to double tap the remote with the setting I have?

I read in the manual that you can press the handle and it’ll open, but I’m guessing it only does that on the driver’s door since nothing happened when I tried on the other doors.

Is there a way to turn on all the dome lights while in the car besides when opening the doors, didn’t see anything in the manual.

The Homelink worked great and auto opened/closed the garage door when pulling in or out of the driveway.

Since yesterday, now it only opens when I get home, and doesn’t close when I pull out of the driveway (set to 30ft), I have to tap the home icon so it’ll close. Any suggestions.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

The handle question seems like it's a security related matter. Setting it to only open the drivers handle sounds like it's designed to prevent an intruder from getting into your vehicle from another door when you approach the driver door. As such, allowing such an intruder to just tap the handle to get in would defeat the purpose. So my guess is that it's working by design.

As for "locks the door" when you walk away do you mean it actually LOCKS the door or the handle retracts. The handle retracting doesn't mean it's locked. As far as I know, the Model S handles NEVER intentionally stay out.

Dome lights have a menu option to turn them on, don't know exactly where on the S.

As for garage door, does it say "skipped auto close". Sometimes the "smarts" of the software ain't so smart :laughing:. If it continues to not auto close when leaving I'd try to reset your system (hold down both scroll wheels). Might be a bug.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> The handle question seems like it's a security related matter. Setting it to only open the drivers handle sounds like it's designed to prevent an intruder from getting into your vehicle from another door when you approach the driver door. As such, allowing such an intruder to just tap the handle to get in would defeat the purpose. So my guess is that it's working by design.
> 
> As for "locks the door" when you walk away do you mean it actually LOCKS the door or the handle retracts. The handle retracting doesn't mean it's locked. As far as I know, the Model S handles NEVER intentionally stay out.
> 
> ...


Thank you, the door lock security thing sounds about right.
And actually when I come back I'm not sure if the door is locked or the handle is just retracted. I just figured it was locked cause the handle was in, so I'd go back inside and get the key. I guess I'll have to try again and tap the driver door and see if it presents.
And the door not closing doesn't give any kind of notification on the screen. Just for the heck of it I did the reset this morning on the way to work. So I'll see what happens when I get home and try it out.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Jasper said:


> And actually when I come back I'm not sure if the door is locked or the handle is just retracted. I just figured it was locked cause the handle was in, so I'd go back inside and get the key. I guess I'll have to try again and tap the driver door and see if it presents.


You can also check the app to see if the doors are locked. The padlock icon shows the locked/unlocked state.


----------



## Jasper (Oct 8, 2017)

Long Ranger said:


> You can also check the app to see if the doors are locked. The padlock icon shows the locked/unlocked state.


Got it, thank you very much. And I found the unlock too in the controls tab.


----------

